# Post Yer Photos!



## Morrus (Aug 11, 2005)

If you haven't yet, post your photo in the EN World Member Mugshot Gallery!

Just click on the above link, which will take you to the right part of the Art Gallery, hit "Upload", enter some details about your photo and upload it!  It's quick, it's easy, and if you're not in the Mugshot Gallery, you're nobody!


----------



## HellHound (Aug 11, 2005)

I guess you don't want mugshots like this one in there, eh Russ?

(Me, Dextra, Gelfling #1, Gelfling #2)


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 11, 2005)

Done. 

Finally, a picture of my wife and I


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 11, 2005)

I'll get one up once my webcam starts not being so crappy...I'll fight with it more later.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice pic, Jeff!


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 11, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> I guess you don't want mugshots like this one in there, eh Russ?




I don't know...it's _eerily_ accurate


----------



## Morrus (Aug 11, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> I guess you don't want mugshots like this one in there, eh Russ?
> 
> (Me, Dextra, Gelfling #1, Gelfling #2)




You could chuck it into the Public Art Gallery.  It qualifies as art.  I think.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 11, 2005)

There. Got my webcam working and (mostly) focussed. Maybe I'll get something better later, but that'll do.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 11, 2005)

I went moderately bananas.

Dave_O looks so much like my buddy from high school that I'm convinced he's a cloning experiment gone awry.


----------



## HellHound (Aug 11, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I don't know...it's _eerily_ accurate




Me gritting my teeth... with beer.
Dextra rolling her eyes because she can't believe I'm wasting my time doing a South Park version of the family.
Gelfling #1 being a... teenager.
Gelfling #2 being uber-cute.


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 11, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> There. Got my webcam working and (mostly) focussed. Maybe I'll get something better later, but that'll do.




Lookin' good, Ankh...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 11, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Lookin' good, Ankh...



 Maybe, but I think giant pumpkin PirateCat and Old West Morrus have me beat...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 11, 2005)

The Universe and I are both posted in the gallery!  Huzzah!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 11, 2005)

I *AM* The Crazy Bearded Man!


----------



## Psionicist (Aug 11, 2005)

A good excuse to use my photoshop sepia macro, if anything.


----------



## francisca (Aug 11, 2005)

done.  jolly and me.


----------



## caudor (Aug 11, 2005)

All done.  The spooky clown exposed!


----------



## Acquana (Aug 11, 2005)

May I say, Teflon Billy, that _no_ picture I have ever seen f you has made you _not_ look totally badass.

Mine is up!  See me!  See me!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 11, 2005)

Acquana said:
			
		

> May I say, Teflon Billy, that _no_ picture I have ever seen f you has made you _not_ look totally badass.




I don't think its physically possible for him not to look like badass. One of those laws of the universe.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Aug 11, 2005)

Acquana said:
			
		

> May I say, Teflon Billy, that no picture I have ever seen f you has made you not look totally badass.




Conversely, every picture of me makes me look like a total ass.


----------



## Del (Aug 11, 2005)

Posted my pic from my blog.

I'm wearing green sunglasses, they aren't prescription.
Not a bad pic?


----------



## Del (Aug 11, 2005)

Added another one. I'm am l33t haxor. Not.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 11, 2005)

There. Added another one from the wedding.


----------



## Del (Aug 11, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> There. Added another one from the wedding.




Dude! Nice pic. I don't mean to insult ya but yall like 70's slick gangster.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 11, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> If you haven't yet, post your photo in the EN World Member Mugshot Gallery!
> 
> Just click on the above link, which will take you to the right part of the Art Gallery, hit "Upload", enter some details about your photo and upload it! It's quick, it's easy, and if you're not in the Mugshot Gallery, you're nobody!




Nobody??? Okay, time for the daring...


----------



## Bront (Aug 11, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> The Universe and I are both posted in the gallery!  Huzzah!



Were't we supposed to get pics of you and/or The Universe in Haltertops?  I'm disapointed.

I put 2 of my pics in there.  I don't have any more recient than about 2 years ago, but I did what I could.  Neither is just me, but I hope you can figure out which one I am in both of them.


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Aug 11, 2005)

put up a pic of me with my son...the foto is 2 months old.


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 11, 2005)

What's with the rating system?  I mean, is EN World "Am I Hot Or Not" now or something?


----------



## Bront (Aug 11, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> What's with the rating system?  I mean, is EN World "Am I Hot Or Not" now or something?



You mean it wasn't already?


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Aug 11, 2005)

I found an old pic to put there!

Teflon Billy - great wedding photo. Congratulations! As I havn't said them before.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Were't we supposed to get pics of you and/or The Universe in Haltertops?  I'm disappointed.




I've got on a tank top in one of them!  That's *sort of* like a halter top.  *shifty eye*

And - I tried to get The Universe into a halter top, but he refuses... something about not encouraging the whole "gay master" thing.  *shrugs*  I don't really know what he's talking about...


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

Now people can see me in all my heart-pants glory! 

Nice pics y'all! I'm glad I'm not the only "crazy bearded man."


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You mean it wasn't already?




I thought EN World was above that.  LOL.


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 11, 2005)

Ok, I'm not a nobody anymore...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 11, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm not a nobody anymore...



 [The Jerk]

The new phone books are here!  The new phone books are here!

[/The Jerk]


----------



## Desdichado (Aug 11, 2005)

Del said:
			
		

> Dude! Nice pic. I don't mean to insult ya but yall like 70's slick gangster.



Dude!  How could that possibly be interpreted as insulting?  

And --let me be the first to admit it-- I think Aaron L is the sexiest red x I've ever seen.


----------



## Rel (Aug 11, 2005)

I put up pics of me and the wife and me in my new "less is less" haircut.

I must agree with the crowd about TB looking like he's toting the Bad MFer wallet at all times.  I'm almost sort of hoping that when I meet him he'll have a high, squeaky voice but the cognitive dissonance might just kill me.


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I put up pics of me and the wife and me in my new "less is less" haircut.




Please tell me you didn't go crazy with the razor and just stayed in the head area.


----------



## Rel (Aug 11, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Please tell me you didn't go crazy with the razor and just stayed in the head area.




You'll never know, loverboy!  And btw, nice pants.  It takes a very confident man to wear pants like that and I commend you for your courage.


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Aug 11, 2005)

Done. Eek.


----------



## Acquana (Aug 11, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I must agree with the crowd about TB looking like he's toting the Bad MFer wallet at all times.  I'm almost sort of hoping that when I meet him he'll have a high, squeaky voice but the cognitive dissonance might just kill me.




Nope, full package of badass.  Met him, heard him, Bad MFer.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 11, 2005)

Acquana said:
			
		

> Nope, full package of badass.  Met him, heard him, Bad MFer.




Aww..now you are making me (masculinely and dramatically) blush


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Aug 11, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Done.
> 
> Finally, a picture of my wife and I




The "practice wife" must have been good practice.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 11, 2005)

Wyn A'rienh said:
			
		

> Done. Eek.




Nice pic Join the B&W Portraits nation!

I've uploaded two from my vacation of my being savaged by fake examples of Cryptozoology


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Nice pic Join the B&W Portraits nation!
> 
> I've uploaded two from my vacation of my being savaged by fake examples of Cryptozoology




If you ever go to Loch Ness, I'd love to see those photos.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 11, 2005)

> Met him, heard him, Bad MFer.




Hmmm....



> Shaft
> Who's the big private dick
> that's a sex machine to all the chicks?
> (Tef!)
> ...




*cough*


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 11, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Nice pic Join the B&W Portraits nation!
> 
> I've uploaded two from my vacation of my being savaged by fake examples of Cryptozoology



 *laughing*

Those are priceless photos, TB.  Made my afternoon!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 11, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Nice pic Join the B&W Portraits nation!
> 
> I've uploaded two from my vacation of my being savaged by fake examples of Cryptozoology



 Those are great, but come on! You can't post those without detailing the epic battle with bigfoot and how you survived your encounter with the sabretooth tiger!


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Aug 11, 2005)

Done!

One of me and Boy, one of Boy after stomping Big Bird's guts out.


----------



## Acquana (Aug 11, 2005)

Got one of me and Rangerwickett from a couple of years ago.

And TB _was_ a detective!!


----------



## Rel (Aug 11, 2005)

Wyn A'rienh said:
			
		

> Done. Eek.




Hubba, hubba.


----------



## Psionicist (Aug 11, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## Rel (Aug 11, 2005)

Acquana said:
			
		

> Got one of me and Rangerwickett from a couple of years ago.




Holy crap dude!  That young lady at the far left side of the picture...I now work with her (on occasion) AND I GMed her last Sunday at the local game store.  She told me that she had gamed with some friends in Texas a while back but that she was relatively new to gaming.


  small world, huh?


----------



## Warrior Poet (Aug 11, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

>



Damn, that's hilarious.  I think it's mostly in Teflon Billy's expression:  one part "My leg's being eaten by Cringer from the old _He-Man and the Masters of the Universe_ cartoon," one part "This is ridiculous."  

Warrior Poet


----------



## Rel (Aug 11, 2005)

Warrior Poet said:
			
		

> Damn, that's hilarious.  I think it's mostly in Teflon Billy's expression:  one part "My leg's being eaten by Cringer from the old _He-Man and the Masters of the Universe_ cartoon," one part "This is ridiculous."
> 
> Warrior Poet




And one part "good thing I didn't drop my sunglasses".


----------



## Warrior Poet (Aug 11, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> And one part "good thing I didn't drop my sunglasses".



"When you're cool, the sun shines on you 24 hours a day."


----------



## reveal (Aug 11, 2005)

Warrior Poet said:
			
		

> Damn, that's hilarious.  I think it's mostly in Teflon Billy's expression:  one part "My leg's being eaten by Cringer from the old _He-Man and the Masters of the Universe_ cartoon," one part "This is ridiculous."
> 
> Warrior Poet




Jazz hands!


----------



## Acquana (Aug 11, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Holy crap dude!  That young lady at the far left side of the picture...I now work with her (on occasion) AND I GMed her last Sunday at the local game store.  She told me that she had gamed with some friends in Texas a while back but that she was relatively new to gaming.
> 
> 
> small world, huh?




Woah woah woah!  YOU know Holly?!  OMG OMG OMG SHE IS STILL GAMING?!  Tell her Jessie said HI!


----------



## Aaron L (Aug 11, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Dude!
> And --let me be the first to admit it-- I think Aaron L is the sexiest red x I've ever seen.




Dang it, is it not showing up??  Let me go try to do it again...


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 11, 2005)

Acquana said:
			
		

> Got one of me and Rangerwickett from a couple of years ago.
> 
> And TB _was_ a detective!!




_Is_ a detective.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 11, 2005)

Warrior Poet said:
			
		

> Damn, that's hilarious.  I think it's mostly in Teflon Billy's expression:  one part "My leg's being eaten by Cringer from the old _He-Man and the Masters of the Universe_ cartoon," one part "This is ridiculous."
> 
> Warrior Poet




Yup...a 50/50 split. 

I must be an open book to you


----------



## Aaron L (Aug 11, 2005)

Yay it worked!  I dont know why but it fought me as hard as it could.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 12, 2005)

Bwahahah!  I am no longer a nobody!


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:
			
		

> Bwahahah!  I am no longer a nobody!




Now I have a face to put to the putz!


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

I just found this again and had to post it. It's one of my favorite pictures of my son.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 12, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Now I have a face to put to the putz!




Sorry, I only carry pumpkins to the car with my wife.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 12, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> The "practice wife" must have been good practice.




Heh You don't know the half of it.

Think of it as comparable to the regimen the put US Army Rangers through...only strung out over 7 years instad of 6 weeks

I came into this relationship primed and ready...I'm carved froma solid block of whatever they make husbands out of now

It's incredible. My wife beleives she's "High Maintenance", but the bar for that has been set so damn high that she seems like the lowest maintenance person on the planet too me

WooT!


----------



## Renton (Aug 12, 2005)

Uploaded one of me.  All our pics are packed away in anticipation of our imminent move, so I had to make do with the one straggler still stuck on the fridge.  Me, in a laundry basket (for no apparent reason), with our tubby cat Maggie (aka megamoo, magamemnon, magrat).


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 12, 2005)

OK. I'm in. Closest I've got to a mugshot.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Aug 12, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I must be an open book to you



Naw, I'm just guessin'!  *You're* the detective!    I just work here.

Wait, no I don't . . . .


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 12, 2005)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> OK. I'm in. Closest I've got to a mugshot.




Yikes!  Bad day at sea?


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 12, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Yikes!  Bad day at sea?




I guess it might have been taken toward the end of a longer trip....

I'll see about finding something less wretched looking.


----------



## reveal (Aug 12, 2005)

CarlZog said:
			
		

> I guess it might have been taken toward the end of a longer trip....
> 
> I'll see about finding something less wretched looking.




But it does fit the "mugshot" theme very well.


----------



## Rel (Aug 12, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> But it does fit the "mugshot" theme very well.




Hey, you guys leave Nick Nolte alone!

(I kid.  I kid because I love. )


----------



## Remathilis (Aug 12, 2005)

I have mine up, pre and post moonlight...


----------



## ThirdWizard (Aug 12, 2005)

I put pictures up of the puppies. The puppies are cute. Worship the puppies. (I know we do...)


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 12, 2005)

I hate to say this, but it's not the right gallery for pet pictures; we're going to try and keep it as EN Worlder photos only. ThirdWizard, can you swap out the photo for one of you WITH your dogs?


----------



## ThirdWizard (Aug 12, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I hate to say this, but it's not the right gallery for pet pictures; we're going to try and keep it as EN Worlder photos only. ThirdWizard, can you swap out the photo for one of you WITH your dogs?




Ah, appologies. No pictures of me with the dogs. Yet. I'll make some and then use that.

I'll just edit it to a picture of me minus pups. I have a picture of myself in a tux somewhere around here...

Bleh, can't find the tux picture... erm... the one that I would allow to be seen in public.  But, I did find a picture of me and the remora, which was pretty neat.


----------



## Blue_Kryptonite (Aug 12, 2005)

Hard to pick. I'm so damned ugly right now with the heart meds adding 50 pounds... Eh. I'll pick the one that bext explains who I am, even if I do look like two of me.  :\


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Aug 12, 2005)

Hard to find pics of me since I am usually the one behind the camera, so I had to put one up of me with the family.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm up there now, different then the one on my avatar.


----------



## Del (Aug 13, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm up there now, different then the one on my avatar.




Nice pic. The formatting of your ava pic is better tho; humourously angled.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Aug 13, 2005)

You mean the one with the Lego Dragon and not the bikini one right?


----------



## Del (Aug 13, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You mean the one with the Lego Dragon and not the bikini one right?




I remarked on the bikini pic; didn't notice the dragon pic on the left there. Both are cool pics. You sorta take second fiddle to that huge lego lizard tho.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Aug 13, 2005)

Ah gotcha, and I know I do.  I set it up like that cause I really liked that dragon for some silly reason called D&D psychoness...


----------



## CarlZog (Aug 13, 2005)

Alright, since I was getting crap for my wretched looking mugshot, I've uploaded something substantially sillier....

This is me in costume for a History Channel documentary on pirates. It was one of many such films shot on aboard a ship I worked on for a while. All the crew got sucked into being on camera. I was Captain Kidd. It was quite a few years ago, but I guess the show still airs ocassionally on the History Channel. 

Carl


----------



## Del (Aug 13, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I set it up like that cause I really liked that dragon for some silly reason called D&D psychoness...




Nuthin' wrong with that.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 14, 2005)

I've finally got a "mugshot" up, but it is me in a tie all dressed up for my Teacher of the Year photo that was in the local papers and stuff.  I HATE being dressed up, but when duty calls...


DM


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 14, 2005)

New picture up. It looks far better than the last one I posted!


----------



## Panthanas (Aug 20, 2005)

I rarely post, but I put a pic of myself up...hooray for me!


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm here, too! One piece of nerdy Dane!


----------



## FickleGM (Aug 22, 2005)

Done...


----------



## The Shaman (Aug 22, 2005)

The Shaman, the Shamaness, and the Shamanette...


----------



## glass (Aug 22, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I'm up there now, different then the one on my avatar.



Your avatar is you? I thought it was Audrey Hepburn. 


glass.


----------



## NiTessine (Aug 22, 2005)

And now I am there as well. Newer photo than that sword pic that's been floating around.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 22, 2005)

I posted a few pictures.  Looking through all the pics on my hard drive, I was surprised to find there isn't a single one with my husband and me together!  I guess that's because one or the other of us is always holding the camera.  I'll have to see about remedying that.


----------



## Acquana (Aug 23, 2005)

I found a couple more.  I'm all sad because any recent photos of me would show the rather significant weight gain of the last year.  ;_;


----------



## reveal (Sep 6, 2005)

Got a new one up of our trip to Six Flags. My son met Batman; I've never seen him so excited. It was awesome.


----------



## Hair Wax (Sep 6, 2005)

Done!  Why are the only pictures I can find of me when I'm ever getting drunk or already heinously drunk?


----------



## Joker (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah right, Morrus.  So people can gawk and pleasure themselves at the sight of my beautificness?  I don't think so.

Also, I killed my digital camera and the only digital foto I have shows me getting beaten by my nine year old niece.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 7, 2005)

Joker said:
			
		

> Yeah right, Morrus.  So people can gawk and pleasure themselves at the sight of my beautificness?  I don't think so.
> 
> Also, I killed my digital camera and the only digital foto I have shows me getting beaten by my nine year old niece.



 Post it!  Post it!


----------

